# جرب حظك يمكن يطلع حلو او ................



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

_*الطريقة : 


لازم تختار رقم من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ما تنزل تحت 

 وهتتعرف على نصيحتك

وبعدين تقولي لنا النصيحه اللي طلع حظك فيها



خلاص اخترت من 1 إلي 26 بس 


^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..


2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..


3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..


4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..


5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..


7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..


9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم ..


10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..


11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..


12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..


13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..


14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك ..


15- الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..


16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..


17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..


18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..


19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..


20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..


21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..


22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..


23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..


24- العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص ..


25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 


26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير

____________ _________ *_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخترت 7 :new2: 

شكرآ يا ملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو يا فراشة و الف مبروك علي المسابقة بس انا مش جورج شكرا


----------



## mahy (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اخترت 8   8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..ثانكسسسسسسسس


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا اخترت 25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> العفو يا فراشة و الف مبروك علي المسابقة بس انا مش جورج شكرا



أسفة خالص خالص هغيرها حالآ


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*علي ايه هو انا اطول اتسما باسم امير الشهداء *


----------



## coptic hero (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا بقى يا ابو العقارب اخترت  23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي .. وفعلا حظى مظبوط وانا مش شايف احلى من المنتدى بستان بس ياللا الحلو ما يكملش*


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*خظي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي العقرب*

*أنا بقي حظي كان*​


			
				الملك العقرب;153022[I قال:
			
		

> _*13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..*_
> [/I]


 
*شكراً يا عقرب*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*



21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
:yahoo: *


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*كويس ان الموضوع عجبكميا رب خظكم يبقي حلوا علي طول*


----------



## العجايبي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

_*
******* سلام و نعمة*******
انا اخطرت رقم 8 من يحب الشجرة يحب اغصانها

شكرا ياملك العقرب

******* سلام و نعمة ******* *_


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل يا عيجيبي


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 ديسمبر 2006)

في حد تاني لسة مجربش حظة


----------



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

انا اخترت 3 





الملك العقرب قال:


> _*الطريقة :
> 
> 3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه
> 
> ____________ _________ *_


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يناير 2007)

ايه الحظوظ الجميلة ديه


----------



## vena (25 يناير 2007)

انا اخترت رقم 22
- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكرر ..

شكرا يا ملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2007)

_*حظك جميل يا فينا يا رب يفضل كدا علي طول*_


----------



## bebosho (25 يناير 2007)

موضوع لذيذ جدا جدا


3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..


----------



## عمود الدين (25 يناير 2007)

انا اخترت 5

                                                  شكرا يا ملك


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2007)

*



6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..

أنقر للتوسيع...



ثانكس يا مااااااااااااااان*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

ربنا يجعلك القوي دائما يا Coptic Man


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

خلاص كله شاف حظه


----------



## جيرالدين (27 يناير 2007)

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


معاك حق والله 

بس الانترنت مافينا نعتبره كتاب كبييير 

شكرا للموضوع 

جيرالدين


----------



## mr.hima (27 يناير 2007)

ايها الملك العقرب أنا أخترت رقم​10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة وهتلاقيها في توقيعي​


----------



## diana (27 يناير 2007)

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم  ;]i


----------



## diana (27 يناير 2007)

هو كده حظى حلو ولا كالمعتاد


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 يناير 2007)

اكيد حلو عشان انتا حلو وبعدين التفاهم اكيد افضل نت الحرب


----------



## rania-grg (28 يناير 2007)

333333333
انا مش هسعى للثقافه كتير مش ناقصه بؤس


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 يناير 2007)

الملك العقرب قال:


> _*
> 
> 
> 8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..
> ...




:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## adel baket (28 يناير 2007)

اخى الحبيب انا اخترت .
21 ) الضمير المطمئين خير وساده للراحه....
ملك العقرب الرب يباركك موضوع جميل


----------



## meraaa (28 يناير 2007)

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..
ده كان حظى
شكراااااااا ياملك


----------



## remoo (28 يناير 2007)

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..

جميلة اوى الكلمة دي 
شكرا عل الموضوع الرب يبارك حيلتك


----------



## monlove (29 يناير 2007)

انا اخترت 12 يا ملك العقارب 
وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## الملك العقرب (29 يناير 2007)

صلو من اجلي


----------



## wael (29 يناير 2007)

سلام يااخى ا
لعقرب  انا اخترت  12   وطلع حظى
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..[/SIZE]


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 يناير 2007)

حظ جميل من الله


----------



## kamer14 (6 فبراير 2007)

*- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. :a82: *


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 فبراير 2007)

جميل


----------



## oney (10 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة 





الملك العقرب قال:


> *انا اخترت 25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. *


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2007)

_*



11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

_ 



*موضوع جميل *
*شكرا لك يا الملك العقرب*


----------



## veansea (14 فبراير 2007)

انا اخترت رقم 3
مواضيعك هايله يا ملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 فبراير 2007)

العفو يا اصدقائي كل سنة و انتم بخير عشان الصيام


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2007)

موا ضيعك كلها جميله شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mase7ya (16 فبراير 2007)

انا اخترت
  من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر .. :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 فبراير 2007)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## merola (23 فبراير 2007)

- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..
انا اخترت 22 بس حلووووووووووووو
الموضوع جميل اووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## العجايبي (24 فبراير 2007)

*من 1 لــــ 26*

لازم تختار رقم من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ما تنزل تحت 

وهتتعرف على نصيحتك

وبعدين تقولي لنا النصيحه اللي طلع حظك فيها



خلاص اخترت من 1 إلي 26 بس 


^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..


2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..


3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..


4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..


5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..


7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..


9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم ..


10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..


11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..


12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..


13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..


14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك ..


15- الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..


16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..


17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..


18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..


19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..


20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..


21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..


22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..


23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..


24- العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص ..


25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 


26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير


انا اخترت 22 

22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..
ودة اختيارى 

يلالالا كلة يختار ويقول


----------



## الياس جمال (24 فبراير 2007)

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
انا اخترت رقم 16  هو العمر والرقم المفضل لي وطلعلي16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..
وعلى فكرة انا كنت مزعوج بس لما قرات النصيحة ارجعت اضحك  شكرااخي المحاسي  على الموضوع اكتير حلو


----------



## ارووجة (24 فبراير 2007)

15- الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه
حسب تاريخ ميلادي

نصيحة جميلة

ميرسي ليك اخي عالموضوع
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## ميرنا (24 فبراير 2007)

> 16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..


 
:smil12:


----------



## jim_halim (24 فبراير 2007)

> 1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..​


:big35:


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2007)

مرسي يا merola


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2007)

> *13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..*


_شكرا جدا يا ملك العقرب على النصيحه دى_
_حظى حلو الحمد لله:yahoo: _​


----------



## دروب (27 فبراير 2007)

انا اخترت رقم 4
وشكرا ليك


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2007)

*بما انى جوزاااااااااء*
*فبكده لازم اختار اكتر من رقم*
*انا اختارت 4 و 5 و 7 و 13 و 15 و 23و 25*
*ههههههههههه*
*كفايه كده*
*موضوع جميل ياباشا ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*لو عندك تانى زى كده هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2007)

انت جوزاء صدفة وعجيبة انا كمان عذراء هههههههههههههههه


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

المووووووووضوووووووع جميييييييييل اووووووووووووووووى


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2007)

الموضوع جميل انا اخترت رقم 15

الصداقه بئر يزداد عمقا كلما اخذت منه وفعلا  الكلام ده انا مقتنعه بيه 100%  ربنا يوفقك


----------



## العجايبي (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة

صلوا لاجلى


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

هذا الموضوع لقيته بمنتدى وعجبني .. واتمنى انه يعجبكم مثل ماعجبني انا 



اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟ 


الطريقة : 

عليك الاختيار من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ان تنزل الى تحت 

وراح تتعرف على النصيحه 
وبعدين تقول لنا النصيحه اللي طلع حظك فيها 

وبكل صراحة وامانة ارجو من الجميع المشاركة 
















1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام .. 

2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد .. 

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز .. 

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح .. 

6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما .. 

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم .. 

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها .. 

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم .. 

10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة .. 

11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله .. 

12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب .. 

13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل .. 

14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك .. 

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه .. 

16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف .. 

17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود .. 

18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير .. 

19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب .. 

20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور .. 

21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة .. 

22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر .. 

23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي .. 

24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص .. 

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 

26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير 
منقوووول


----------



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

نايس بجد روعة


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

اخترت 19

شكرااااااااا يا ملك​


----------



## twety (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره 

حلوووووووووو
موضوع جميل ياملك


----------



## losivertheprince (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*سلام المسيح :
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 

طيب اموت دلوقتي*​


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*شكرا لكم موضوع لطيف​*


----------



## fullaty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 



موضوع حلو يا ملك بس هى مش ناقصه بؤس​


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

سوري يا اخواتي علي الي حظه جاله مش حلوا اوي يعني بس كله هيصب في مصلحته في الاخر و اتمني السعادة للجميع


----------



## gigi angel (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل .. 

حلو اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
الموضوع ده


----------



## monlove (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب .. 
فعلا رقمي صدق 
وشكرا علي موضوعك


----------



## veronika (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



> 7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


_*حلو لوي  يا ملك ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا جماعة


----------



## monnon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الموضوع حلو بس غلس​


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

_8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها .. 


حلو اوى يا ملك
ربنا يباركك​_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



monnon قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> الموضوع حلو بس غلس​


ليه بس كدا ايه الي مش عجبك


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



totty قال:


> _8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها .. _​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


انت احلا ربنا يبركك


----------



## christin (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*3-كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه...*


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

معلش جات فيك المرادي


----------



## العجايبي (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> هذا الموضوع لقيته بمنتدى وعجبني .. واتمنى انه يعجبكم مثل ماعجبني انا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*موضوع جميل ياملك*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا حبي


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..  
هو ده حظي


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع 
مفهمت شي


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

8-من يحب الشجرة يحب اغصانها

بجد موضوع تحفة​


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> 20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..
> هو ده حظي


هههههههههههههه معلش خلاص بسيطة بطلي غرور هههههههه ربنا يبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



			
				ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ;460437 قال:
			
		

> 4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل :
> أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز
> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
> مفهمت شي


ليه يا ريتا معناها ان الممكن ده يعني الي تقدري تحققيه و المستحيل الي متقدريش تحققيه فا ممكن يسال المستحيل بيقله انت ساكن فين فقله في احلام العاجز يعني العاجز ده مش بيعرف يحقق حاجة عشان لمشتحيل معشش في مخه فهما حاجة ايه ولا انا ههههههههههه ربنا يبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> 8-من يحب الشجرة يحب اغصانها​
> 
> 
> بجد موضوع تحفة​


مرسي يا جميل انت الي عسل مرسي علي زوئك


----------



## red_pansy (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> 10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..


*هو ده اختيارى*
*روووووووووووووعه*
*ربنا يباركك:999:*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..

وطلعت  فضيلة    ...  شكرا على الموضوع يا كينج


----------



## samer12 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

 طيب حظي وبعرفه ؟؟؟؟
     26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

هههههههههههههههه معلش بقي لحظه مش عجبه و مبروك للباقي


----------



## eman88 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

انا اخترت رقم 2


----------



## تونى 2010 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*نحن لانحصل على السلام بالحرب بل بالتفاهم*


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

يسلام اختيارات رائعة ربنا يبركم


----------



## justice_in_him (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

سلااااام

8 بس ما فهمتش حاجة:dntknw:

ههه
موضوع جميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

هههههههههههه معلش الرب يبركك


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسى اوى انا اختارت رقم  14​


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى اوى انا اختارت رقم 14​


14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك ..

شفتي حظك حلو اذاي ربنا يبركك


----------



## asula (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..

مشكور على هالنصيحة الحلوة 
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonajesus (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

اخترت رقم 6 شكرا


----------



## anoosh (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

انا بختار رقم 3


----------



## Patriot (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

الاخ الملك 

الحقيقة 

-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص .. 

هذا هو حظي و قد رضيت به 

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مارسيليانا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

اخترت 7 
 ميرسى ياملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مبروك للجميع الرب يبركم


----------



## dr.sheko (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

موضوع بجد جمييييييييل
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما .. 
بجد نصيحة في وقتها شكرا


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

العفو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

موضوع لذيذ من الملك انا اخترت رقم 7 
7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 
مش عارف ممكن تكون جايه فى وقتها عمومأموضوع جميل وياريت المزيد


----------



## safsofeh (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*اخترت 25 شكرا كتير*


----------



## la Vierge Marie (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

اخترت الرقم 1
- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
موضوع حلو 
شكرا​


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا اخواتي الرب يبركم


----------



## lousa188114 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..
فقرية علي طول حتي يوم مختار رقم يطلع فيه بؤس 
شكرا ليك يا ملك


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> 3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..
> فقرية علي طول حتي يوم مختار رقم يطلع فيه بؤس
> شكرا ليك يا ملك


هههههههههههههههه لا بامانة حه معناه انك مثقفة و المثقف زي منتي عرف عشان عارف كل حاجة بيزعل بسرعة يا بختك يا ستي مثقفة


----------



## عمود الدين (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه


----------



## +مادونا+ (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



عمود الدين قال:


> 15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه


ايه الاختيار الجميل ده ربنا يبركك


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



+مادونا+ قال:


> 5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


جميل يا مادونا و يا رب يبقي دافع ليكي عشان تقلاي اكتر و اكتير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*




> 3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..



:smil13:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> :smil13:​


معلش يا احلا فراشة متذعليش ده معناه انك ذات علم وفير الرب معاكي


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*حلو الموضوع 

19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب *


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*




> 21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..





مشكور يا عكرب


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا enass و عاشقة دجلة ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## monlove (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب .. 
فعلا كلامك صح 
ويارب ما يحرمنا من دة او من دة*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه اه بامانة يا مون يسمع منك ربنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



بيشو قال:


> 6- الحكمة من الرب
> بسم الثالوث الاقدس
> الرب يكون لكم المعين والاب الحنون لكم
> والرب يبارككم ويحفظكم من الشر والشبه
> ...


مرسي يا باشا علي مرورك الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## emy (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*


13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل .. 

_مرسى يا ملك اوى_​


----------



## يوستيكا (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

ان اخترت رقم 7 واعطني وطلعلي الحكمة دي الالقاب ليست سوي وسام للحمقي و الرجال العظام ليسو بحاجة لغير اسمهم                                                                                                               مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس يا ملك علي الحكمة​


----------



## السياف العراقي (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



emy قال:


> 13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل .. ​
> 
> _مرسى يا ملك اوى_​


يعنيني علي الحظوظ مرسي يا قمر علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



يوستيكا قال:


> ان اخترت رقم 7 واعطني وطلعلي الحكمة دي الالقاب ليست سوي وسام للحمقي و الرجال العظام ليسو بحاجة لغير اسمهم مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس يا ملك علي الحكمة​


فعلا صح مش الرجال بس و النساء ايضا ههههههههه ربنا يبركك يا يوستيكا


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



السياف العراقي قال:


>


ربنا يخليك يا عزيزي و يبارك حياتك


----------



## محمد مصطفلى (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وانما بالتفاهم
اجمل حكمة يا ريت المسلمين كلهم يطبقوها فعلا فى حياتهم
وفعلا برنامج جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ...............امين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

++++ أخى الحبيب 
++++ هذه الأساليب ، هى من مفاتيح الشيطان للدخول لحياة الإنسان ، مثلها مثل قراءة البخت والطالع والفنجان وسؤال المنجمين ....إلخ
++++ إنك بذلك تعطى مفاتيح نفسك للشيطان ، ولو بدون معرفة للنتائج .
+++++ وكما أن عدم معرفتك بأضرار المخدرات ، لن تعفيك من تدميرها لمخك ، وكذلك عدم معرفتك بخطورة الزرنيخ ، لن تنقذك من التسمم ، فكذلك أيضاً ، عدم معرفتك بحيل الشيطان ، لن تلغى خطورتها .
+++++ وإن لم تكن تعرف ، فها أنا أحذر ، فإسرع وإرجع بكل قوتك ، قبل فوات الأوان .


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص 
فعلا مظبوووووووووووووط .....ميرررسى يا كينج وربنا يباركك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



محمد مصطفلى قال:


> نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وانما بالتفاهم
> اجمل حكمة يا ريت المسلمين كلهم يطبقوها فعلا فى حياتهم
> وفعلا برنامج جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ...............امين


ربنا يسمع منك يا محمد يا رب و يبارك في حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



Dona Nabil قال:


> 24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص
> فعلا مظبوووووووووووووط .....ميرررسى يا كينج وربنا يباركك .


ربنا يبارك حياتك يا دونا و يديكي اطول عمر


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ أخى الحبيب
> ++++ هذه الأساليب ، هى من مفاتيح الشيطان للدخول لحياة الإنسان ، مثلها مثل قراءة البخت والطالع والفنجان وسؤال المنجمين ....إلخ
> ++++ إنك بذلك تعطى مفاتيح نفسك للشيطان ، ولو بدون معرفة للنتائج .
> +++++ وكما أن عدم معرفتك بأضرار المخدرات ، لن تعفيك من تدميرها لمخك ، وكذلك عدم معرفتك بخطورة الزرنيخ ، لن تنقذك من التسمم ، فكذلك أيضاً ، عدم معرفتك بحيل الشيطان ، لن تلغى خطورتها .
> +++++ وإن لم تكن تعرف ، فها أنا أحذر ، فإسرع وإرجع بكل قوتك ، قبل فوات الأوان .


الرسالة وصلت و جاري التنفيذ بس بلاش تخلط بين المواضيع الترفيهية و التنجيمية انا اقدر احدد الضرر فين مش بقوتي طبعا لا بقوة المسيح ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مكرم و مرسي اوي علي حنيتك علينا


----------



## تاج على الراس (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

شي حلو والحمدلله ديننا دين نصح وارشاد


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



تاج على الراس قال:


> شي حلو والحمدلله ديننا دين نصح وارشاد


الله علي الكلام الجميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن تيماف ايرني (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
شكرا كتير كتير علي  نصيحة رقم 12 علي  فكرة انا كانت في اليوم  دا  بطلب من ربنا  عايزني  اعمل اية ي  حياتي وكان  هذة النصيحة هي  صوت ربنا  لي 
 صلو من اجلي  وصلوا كمان انى اعرف طريقي  الصحيح هل  هو الرهبنة ام  الزواج  واشكر  محبتكم 
سلام المسيح مع الكل 
اخوكم في المسيح 
ابن القديسة تيماف ايرني


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

أخى الحبيب الملك العقرب
+++ أشكرك على إهتمامك وردك وتجاوبك  .
++++ والحقيقة أن الخلط بين الترفيه والحيل الشيطانية -- كالتنجيم -- صعب جداً ، وأنا شخصياً أتعامل معه على أساس البعد عن كل ما يمكن أن يؤدى للدائرة الشيطانية .
+++ فيوجد ترفيه مضمون ويوجد ترفيه مشبوه  ، وقد أقدِّم --  أنا الواثق من قدرتى على الحصول على الفهم من الله --- طريقاً محفوفاً بالمخاطر ، لإخوتى الذين ليسوا على هذا المستوى ، فيبدأون بغرض الترفيه ، وينتهون بالإنغماس والغرق .
++++ ولذلك السبب ، يقول لنا الإنجيل :-
[size="4"][  اِمْتَنِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ شِبْهِ شَرٍّ. ]​[/size]1 تس 5 : 22​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> 26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير
> منقوووول


*ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ناريمان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*حرام ان تسرق شعر غيرك و تنسبه لنفسك اين الذمة و اين الضمير​*


----------



## sameh7610 (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

 السلام والنعمة
بصراحة الموضوع جميل وانا اخترت رقم 6 وكان حظى 
 ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..
شكرا يا نجم .
*الرب معك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



ابن تيماف ايرني قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس
> شكرا كتير كتير علي نصيحة رقم 12 علي فكرة انا كانت في اليوم دا بطلب من ربنا عايزني اعمل اية ي حياتي وكان هذة النصيحة هي صوت ربنا لي
> صلو من اجلي وصلوا كمان انى اعرف طريقي الصحيح هل هو الرهبنة ام الزواج واشكر محبتكم
> سلام المسيح مع الكل
> ...


انا من راي الرهبنة بس لو انت حاسس انك هتقدر عليها طبعا مش هقولك طريق الرهبنة كله صعاب اذاي لانك هتعيش مع ربنا علي طول حاول تنسي العالم و مساوؤ العالم و ربنا يدبر


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



ماريان ابراهيم قال:


> *ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


ربنا يخليكي يامريان زرونا تجدو ما يسركم


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



ناريمان قال:


> *حرام ان تسرق شعر غيرك و تنسبه لنفسك اين الذمة و اين الضمير​*


هههههه معلش هي جات فيكي يا ناريمان تعيشي ة تخدي غرها مرسي علي الرد الجميل


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



sameh7610 قال:


> السلام والنعمة
> بصراحة الموضوع جميل وانا اخترت رقم 6 وكان حظى
> ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..
> شكرا يا نجم .
> *الرب معك*


و معاك ايضا حظ جميل ربنا يحميك من الحرب


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

*اولا بشكرك على الموضوع الجميل
وثانيا انا اخترت رقم 3
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *اولا بشكرك على الموضوع الجميل*
> *وثانيا انا اخترت رقم 3*
> *3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


مرسي يا جوجو ربنا يحميك يارب


----------



## mera 002 (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

انا  اختر ت  4 

- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



mera 002 قال:


> انا اختر ت 4
> 
> - سأل الممكن ... المستحيل :
> أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز


جميل ربنا يجعلك من الغير غاجزين ديما و يبارك حياتك يا ميرا


----------



## mera 002 (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسى ليك يا مالك العقرب

ربنا  يعوض تعب  محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

العفو يا ميرا تحت امرك


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

[QUOTE17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود .. 
][/QUOTE] 
*انا اخترت الرقم دا *
*ميرسي يا الملك العقرب*
*فعلا فكره جميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مان*
:yaka:​


----------



## sameh_w (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


----------



## ashrafo (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..


----------



## وليم تل (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود .. 
هذة هى النصيحة التى كانت من حظى
وحقا اؤمن بها واطبقها فى حياتى
واقول المفقود مفقود ومهما حزنت فلن يكون لة وجود
وشكرا الملك العقرب
مودتى​


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود ربنا يبارك حيتكم


----------



## s_h (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

اخترت
3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 
شكرا يا عقرب على اللعبة الجميلة اوى
ربنا يبركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا حبي ربنا يبركك


----------



## Dena9 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> 6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..




موضوع هايل عجبني يا ملك:t23:


----------



## spider boy (3 مارس 2008)

*اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*

لازم تختار رقم من
( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ما تنزل تحت وراح تتعرف على نصيحتك .. وبعدين تقولنا
شو نصيحتك .. او اي رقم .. ونتمنى بان تكون استفدت من ذلك ..



انزل خليك تختار الرقم ..







لسا بتفكر .. يلا هسا بتوصل تحت اختر الرقم قبل ما توصل ..







شو الرقم الي اخترته ؟ والان انزل بالفأرة لتقرأ نصيحتك ..







1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..

2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت ما دمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..

6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم ..

10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..

11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..

12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..

13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..

14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها لارضاءك ..

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..

16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..

17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..

18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..

19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..

20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..

21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..

22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..

23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..

24- العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص ..

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 

26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير.


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*



> 17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..


*انا اول وحدها اختار*
*بس فكره جميله بجد*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*

*



			- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا اخترت الرقم ده ​*


----------



## Meriamty (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*






> 19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..



موضوع جميل يا سبيدر 

ربنا يباركك 

​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره ..
انا اختارت دى 
25
علشان يوم عيد ميلادى 
وهية فعلا انا محتجاها 

شكرا ليك​


----------



## نزار الحزين (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اختر رقم من 1 الى 26 وخذ لك نصيحة ثمينة*

*احتفظ الاجابه الى نفسي وشكرا على الموضوع *


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

مرسي يا دونا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dontask (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*

انا حظى وقع ف اللى ربنا عاوز يقولهولى انا فعلا مش بقرى فى الكتاب المقدس وانا اختر رقم 5 إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح  وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة وانا مستنى منك المزيد وكل اللى اقد اقوله ارجو الرد وسى يو
keep going )))))) go go go


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اخــتـــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتـك......؟؟*



dontask قال:


> انا حظى وقع ف اللى ربنا عاوز يقولهولى انا فعلا مش بقرى فى الكتاب المقدس وانا اختر رقم 5 إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة وانا مستنى منك المزيد وكل اللى اقد اقوله ارجو الرد وسى يو
> keep going )))))) go go go


طب يعني انت هتدينا وعد انك هتقري بعد كدا لو كدا يبقي ربنا يبارك حياتك و يخليك تقري علي طول


----------



## dodi lover (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*





لازم تختار رقم من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ما تنزل تحت وراح تتعرف على نصيحتك .. وبعدين تقولنا شو نصيحتك .. او اي رقم .. ونتمنى بان تكون استفدت من ذلك ..










انزل خليك تختار الرقم ..











لسا بتفكر .. يلا هسا بتوصل تحت اختر الرقم قبل ما توصل ..











شو الرقم الي اخترته ؟ والان انزل بالفارة لتقرا نصيحتك ..














1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..

2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت ما دمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..

6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم ..

10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..

11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..

12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..

13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..

14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها لارضاءك ..

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..

16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..

17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..

18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..

19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..

20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..

21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..

22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..

23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..

24- العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص ..

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 

26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير.​


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

اية يا شباب


انتم مش بقيتم لحاجة للنصيحة اليومين دووول ولا اية


24 واحد شافو الموضوع ولا واحد رد

لا انتم بتهرجوا بجد

انا عاوز اعرف كل واحد اختار اية وخد نصيحة اية

اوك مستنى اعرف من اللى هايدخل جديد 


سلام ونعمة


----------



## Rosetta (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> 14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها لارضاءك ..


انا اخترت الرقم 14
*بجد نصيحة جميلة قوي,,و شكرا ليكdodi lover على الموضوع الجميل 
الرب ينور طريقك...*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



red rose88 قال:


> انا اخترت الرقم 14
> *بجد نصيحة جميلة قوي,,و شكرا ليكdodi lover على الموضوع الجميل
> الرب ينور طريقك...*






ميرسى يا red rose88


لمرورك الجميل دة يا باشا

ربنا يباركك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*




> 16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..


 
موضوع رااااااااائع يا دودى 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​​​


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا دودى
> مرسىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​​​





ميرسى يا كوكو لمرورك

اتمنى قد تكون استفدت 

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> 18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..



موضوع حلو اوي و نصيحة جامدة فعلا
ميرسي يا خالد على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

*17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود *


*انا اخترت دا ميرسي يا دودي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

*انا اخترت دة ان اسوا ما يحصل للانسان ان يكون بلا حب وبلا عمل        ودة رايي بردة                            اهنيكي علي الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اوي و نصيحة جامدة فعلا
> ميرسي يا خالد على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك






ميرسى يا سوسانا لمرورك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود *
> 
> 
> *انا اخترت دا ميرسي يا دودي*​






ميرسى يا نفين لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا اخترت دة ان اسوا ما يحصل للانسان ان يكون بلا حب وبلا عمل        ودة رايي بردة                            اهنيكي علي الموضوع الرائع*



ميرسى لمرورك 

بس اهنيك مش اهنيكى


سلام ونعمة............


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم 
انا اخترت رقم 9 وطلعتلي النصيحة دي مرسي خالص يا دودو


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



marmar2004 قال:


> 9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم
> انا اخترت رقم 9 وطلعتلي النصيحة دي مرسي خالص يا دودو






اوك ميرسى يا مرمر لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك

مشاركتك جميلة ونصيحتك اكيد على زوقك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

*
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..



مرسي يا خالد علي النصيحه الغاليه دي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



mikel coco قال:


> *
> 10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..
> 
> 
> ...





ميرسى يا مايكل باشا لمرورك


نورت الموضوع


سلام ونعمة


----------



## maryem66 (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

ميرسى على الموضوع وانا اخترت رقم 6


----------



## dodi lover (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



maryem66 قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع وانا اخترت رقم 6





اوك ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل


----------



## kalimooo (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



dodi lover قال:


> لازم تختار رقم من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ما تنزل تحت وراح تتعرف على نصيحتك .. وبعدين تقولنا شو نصيحتك .. او اي رقم .. ونتمنى بان تكون استفدت من ذلك ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*مشكور دودي
انا اخترت19
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## hana hana (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

انا اخترت رقم 22 (من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر) بجد موضوع حلو اوى ونصيحة حلوةاوى.


----------



## ارووجة (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> 15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..



شكراا اخي


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



ارووجة قال:


> شكراا اخي



شكرا يا اروووجة لمورك الجميل


يا عسل


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

ميرسى يا كليم لمرورك اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

_*11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..
ميرسي على الموضوع 
بس ممكن اقول حاجة 
ايه اللي هيحصل لما تروح تقول للشيخ ان انت بقيت تقول كلامنا يعنى زى 
سلام ونعمة اللي عمرى ما شفت مسلم راضي عنها
ربنا يباركك اللي مابيقولهاش غير السيحيين فقط
متزعلش منى 
واوعى تفتكرنى متعصبة او حاجة كدة
بس اصلي بصراحة استغربت
​*_


----------



## Coptic Adel (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

*17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..


ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

_*لو مش عايز ترد اوك انا مش هزعل  
ربنا معاك​*_


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..
> ميرسي على الموضوع
> بس ممكن اقول حاجة
> ايه اللي هيحصل لما تروح تقول للشيخ ان انت بقيت تقول كلامنا يعنى زى
> ...





اوك ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



elsalib قال:


> *17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..
> 
> 
> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده*​



ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## ناريمان (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> 2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت ما دمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..​




*ميرسي كتير ​*


----------



## dodi lover (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



ناريمان قال:


> *ميرسي كتير ​*





ميرسى لمرورك يا باشا نورت الموضوع


----------



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..​_جميله جدا يا خالد وبجد في وقتها
ميرسي اوي يا خالد
ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## *malk (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*




> 16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..


*موضووع جميل*
*ميرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..


*ميرررسى يا خالد على النصايح المفيده وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



veronika قال:


> 5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..​_جميله جدا يا خالد وبجد في وقتها
> ميرسي اوي يا خالد
> ربنا يباركك​_





ميرسى لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



keky قال:


> *موضووع جميل*
> *ميرسى*





ميرسى يا كيكى لمرورك


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا خالد على النصايح المفيده وربنا يعوض تعبك*​





ميرسى لمرورك يا دونـــــــــــــــــــــــا يا سُكر


----------



## rana1981 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

نصائح جميلة جدا 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## dodi lover (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



rana1981 قال:


> نصائح جميلة جدا
> تسلم ايديك






ميرسى لمرورك يا رنا ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

*



			13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية اوى على النصايح دى ​*


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



> 13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..



*ميرسى يا فندم*


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> مرسية اوى على النصايح دى ​*






ميرسى كتيييييير يا انجى لمرورك


نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا فندم*




ميرسى ليكى يا سُكر لمرورك

نورتى يا باشا​


----------



## علي مزيكا (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

ميرسي ليك وانا اخترت 
10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..


----------



## dodi lover (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



علي مزيكا قال:


> ميرسي ليك وانا اخترت
> 10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..





ميرسى يا باشا لمرورك​


----------



## sandy86 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم 


شكرا  على النصيحة​


----------



## dodi lover (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ع الماشى. اختر رقم من1 ل 26 وخذ نصيحة ثمينة ييلاش!*



sandy86 قال:


> 7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم
> 
> 
> شكرا  على النصيحة​





ميرسى يا ساندى لمؤوؤك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## اني بل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء..






اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك..




عليكم الاختيار من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) 




قبل ان تنزلوا الى الاسفل








اختـــــرت الـــــرقم ؟؟



ok 



انــــــزل تحـــــت 














وأمانة كل واحد يختار رقم
ويشوف نصيحته
ويرد على الموضوع ............




1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك في الظلام .. 


2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد .. 


3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه .. 


4- سألت الممكن ... المستحيل : أين تقيم ؟ فأجابة في أحلام العاجزه .. 


5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح .. 


6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما .. 


7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها .. 


9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم .. 


10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة .. 


11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله .


12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يسير بلا هدف .. 


13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل .. 


14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاك .. 


15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه .. 


16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف .. 


17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود .. 


18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير .. 


19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب .. 


20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور .. 


21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة .. 


22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر .. 


23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي .. 


24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص .. 


25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 


26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير ؟؟




يلا 



كل واحد يقولنا حظه وبأمانة​


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..
نصيحة جميلة فعلا الشخص مش محتاج لانة الناس تعطية القاب مثل باشا او صاحب السعادة او السيد او غيرة من الالقاب التي ليس لها داعي غير انها نوع من حب التملق او الشعور الزائف بالعظمة
لان الشخص المحبوب و الناجح يحب ان يسمع اسمة من الذين يحبونة بدون اي تكلف
شكرا علي النصيحة و انا فعلا اعمل بها و عاوز اعرف نصيحتك انت كانت اية يا جورجينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## راغبة الجنان (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

شكرا ع طرح انا اخترت 6

6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما .. 
​
ونصيحه حلوه وعجبتني 

شكرا​


----------



## Boutros Popos (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*



> 5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح .. ​



*بجد موضوع جميل جداً و فكرته رائعة 
ربنا يبركك
و يارب ديما الافكار الجديدة و الحلوه دى ​*


----------



## ana-semon (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح .. 
طبعا دي نصيحة جميلة جدا
لان لو مفيش كتاب نستفاد منو اي معلومة سواء كانت ثقافية او دينية او علمية ايا كانت فلازم نستفيد من الكتب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..

ميرسى جورجينا لموضوعك الجميل​


----------



## Rosetta (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يسير بلا هدف .. 

نصيحة جميلة جدا ...
مرسي يا قمرة ..
ربنا يكون معك دايما ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*




> 20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..


 
موضوع راااااااائع 
ميررررررسى ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..

ميرسى  موضوع جميل​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*



> 23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..



*ميرسى جورجينا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ارووجة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*



> 2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..


 
  ميرسي عالنصيحة


----------



## sara A (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*



> 7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..


 
*ميرسى يا جورجينا على النصيحة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sosana (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*


3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..
​ط
ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ماريتا (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها .. 

_*موضوع جميل جداااااااا*_
_*ميرسى اوى*_
_*ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## samir1 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*




*​*13-الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل* ​*شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع*
*الله ويحفظ حياتك*
*تحياتي*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*
12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يسير بلا هدف .. 



مرسية يجميل تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

*اختار رقمك واعرف نصيحتك*

اخــتــــــــــر رقـم واقــــــرأ نصيحــتــــــك......؟؟ 
الطريقة 
: 
عليكم الاختيار من ( 1 ) إلى ( 26 ) قبل ان تنزلوا الى تحت 
وسوف تتعرفوا على النصيحة
وبعدين تقول لنا النصيحه اللي طلع حظك فيها ضروري 
لا تــنزل تحت حتى تختار الرقم 
ـ
ـ
ـ
ـ أخترت الرقم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ـ1
ـ2
ـ3
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

1-أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام ..​
2- لا يحزنك إنك فشلت مادمت تحاول الوقوف على قدميك من جديد ..

3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..

4- سأل الممكن ... المستحيل : 
أين تقيم ؟ فأجابه في أحلام العاجز ..

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..

6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..

8- من يحب الشجرة يحب أغصانها ..

9- نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم ..

10-إذا اختفى العدل من الأرض لم يعد لوجود الإنسان قيمة ..

11- ليست السعادة في أن تعمل دائما ماتريد بل في أن تريد ما تعمله ..

12- إن أسوأ ما يصيب الإنسان أن يكون بلا عمل أو حب ..

13- الحياء جمال في المرأة وفضيلة في الرجل ..

14- صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك ..

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..

16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..

17- لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود ..

18- من قنع من الدنيا باليسير هان عليه كل عسير ..

19- الكلمة الطيبة جواز مرور إلى كل القلوب ..

20- إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور ..

21- الضمير المطمئن خير وسادة للراحة ..

22- من يزرع المعروف يحصد الشكر ..

23- البستان الجميل لا يخلو من الأفاعي ..

24-العمر هو الشئ الوحيد الذي كلما زاد نقص ..

25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 

26- حرام أن تسرق شعر غيرك وتنسبه لنفسك أين الذمة وأين الضمير .
منقول​​​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختار رقمك واعرف نصيحتك*

15-الصداقة بئر يزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منه ..​
*جميل ياقمر
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختار رقمك واعرف نصيحتك*

ميرسي يا حبيبتي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختار رقمك واعرف نصيحتك*

 5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختار رقمك واعرف نصيحتك*

نورت يا ميلو بمرورك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## youhnna (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

7- الألقاب ليست سوى وسام للحمقى والرجال العظام ليسوا بحاجة لغير اسمهم ..
*نصيحة جميلة فعلا
شكرااااااااا للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

5- إن بيتا يخلو من كتاب هو بيت بلا روح ..

مرسي للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*كنت مختار رقم 3

معقول


شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا​*


----------



## kalimooo (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: اختر رقمك وشوف نصيحتك ..!!؟؟*

*وانا كمان رقم 3

ههههههههه

تشكرااااااااات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## anoosh (4 أبريل 2010)

انا اخترت 3 ... :d


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2010)

_*
6- ليس القوي من يكسب الحرب دائما وإنما الضعيف من يخسر السلام دائما ..

*__*جميله اوى يا مللك ربنا يبركك*_​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (5 أبريل 2010)

_*3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء  ازداد بؤسه ..
يارب سلام
شكرا جدا
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع
*_


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 أبريل 2010)

مرسي يا جماعة و المسيح يبارك حياتكم و يبقي حظكم حلو علي طول


----------



## marmora jesus (7 أبريل 2010)

*16- الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف ..*


----------



## *koki* (7 أبريل 2010)

1- أن تضيء شمعة صغيرة خير لك من أن تنفق عمرك تلعن الظلام 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Sad Ro0se (7 أبريل 2010)

*انا اختارت رقم 25*
*25- القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره .. 
*​*
*


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

*3- كلما ازدادت ثقافة المرء ازداد بؤسه ..*


----------



## طحبوش (7 أبريل 2010)

_* - إذا ازداد الغرور .. نقص السرور .*_


----------

